# Mystery (fao ian)



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Here's a quick snap of the "mystery" buck we got from ian which he got from a rumpwhite litter. He's such a sweet little guy. He has a bit of tan on his chin which you can't see here. How's his brother doing Ian?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah bless him! Mystery is a good name for him. 

His brother is fine, he is currently impregnanting lots of random females very successfully. I am hoping to start producing a good number of broken babies for regularly supplying local pet shops with the intention of making some money to support the feeidng of my show mice.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very cute boy. I love the white face.

Feeding mousies when you start you think "they're only little meeces, they don't eat that much." but once you get to having dozens of them it becomes a significant item in the budget. We are going out to a feed mill in a town about an hours drive north of Minneapolis and picking up about 450 pounds of grain (oats and wheat) which should last through the winter. It's a big job getting all that into sealed containers for storage, but it really cuts down the overall expense. (Leaves me freer to buy treats in the bulk section of the supermarket.)


----------

